# What's the weirdest thing you've seen laying in the road?



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I was riding home on my regular commute route yesterday and saw something really strange. On a relatively empty stretch of highway between two towns, no businesses or houses nearby...an unopened package of hot dogs laying on the shoulder of the road. Do people just throw hot dogs out their window as they drive by? 

So this made me wonder, what other oddball things cyclists see that get missed by cagers.

What's your weirdest?


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Haven't seen too many weird things... Probably the weirdest was a 13mm Snap-On line wrench.


----------



## compNeo (Jan 7, 2008)

Weirdest thing I've seen was a toilet seat on the side of the road.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

That is a strangely creepy yet cool picture.

I experimented with an edit:


----------



## EpicProportions (Jul 8, 2008)

Though not laying in the road, I ventured across something like (not my pic) this *crossing* the road. It was easily 18 inches long and looking very, very mean. What a sight for an urbanite:


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

On my route to work, a raccoon was hit by a car and lay right in the middle of the shoulder, forcing a detour of a good foot into the road. Nothing too unusual about this, but Boulder county never cleaned it up. It sat there, and went through all the phases of decomposition over a period of months, until it became a barely noticeable brown mark on the shoulder.

Because it was right in the way, I was forced to take notice of it every time I rode, and it held a strange fascination for me. It went from being ugly, to stinky and ugly, to stinky and shapeless, to shapeless (no smell anymore), to flat, to a smudge. 

No pics, though, sorry. :skep: 

I like seeing motorists pick their nose on the way to work.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

EpicProportions said:


> Though not laying in the road, I ventured across something like (not my pic) this *crossing* the road. It was easily 18 inches long and looking very, very mean. What a sight for an urbanite:


Hehe, your realize that is a protected species here? Alligator Snapper...


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Oversized man on top of oversized woman. No pictures, but my retinas still hurt.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

OK, not the wierdest, but..... riding by a book warehouse in my hometown years back, I rode by a baggie of high quality weed, maybe 3/4 oz ..... needless to say, I stopped and picked up the "trash". I hate "litterers"....  heh


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

HOser said:


> On my route to work, a raccoon was hit by a car and lay right in the middle of the shoulder, forcing a detour of a good foot into the road....Because it was right in the way, I was forced to take notice of it every time I rode, and it held a strange fascination for me. It went from being ugly, to stinky and ugly, to stinky and shapeless, to shapeless (no smell anymore), to flat, to a smudge.


I remember a similar experience with a skunk that was near where I picked blueberries as a kid. The combination of decomposing carrion coupled with skunk odor was overwhelming and would cause me to gag instantly. I had to hold my breath well in advance of reaching the carcass and ride past as fast as I could still holding my breath until I was well beyond it. Great lung training, I guess...but good lord what a stench.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

a purse.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

A person









A stack of people









an 18 wheeler (only 3 feet tall after it melted)









Riding or walking I always carry a camera

Ray


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

well, when I was a TV news photo I once went to a head on wrong way accident and the wrong way hot rod Ranchero's intake manifold with carb attached was sitting about 50 yards from the the Ranchero. Imagine the force it would take to rip that off the motor. Never saw that before or again. Also, I once slipped on a human innards on the road, then saw it. The coroner yelled at me for that one.

While cycling, some guy face down next to his bike in the middle of the road at 6am. He just passed out drunk while riding.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Purple D!ldo. It was there for 2.5 weeks before it just disappeared. It was odd thinking how it got there, even more odd thinking where it went.

BTW, elvez, human innards, I would be disturbed for a while there.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I was going to say my friend after he ran into me on two separate occasions, but everyone else has more f-cked up stories. I'm just glad my commuting doesn't mean I have to see a therapist.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

HOser said:


> Because it was right in the way, I was forced to take notice of it every time I rode, and it held a strange fascination for me. It went from being ugly, to stinky and ugly, to stinky and shapeless, to shapeless (no smell anymore), to flat, to a smudge.


I have gone thorough that process with more dead deer than I care to remember.

Last week I found some almost new leather work gloves. They even fit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

nepbug said:


> Purple D!ldo.


That's weird, because that is exactly the same thing I was going to say. Hope it wasn't the same one. This one was in western Mass.

Who throws a dildo out a moving car window? Or do you set it on top of the car and drive off forgetting it's there? So many questions, so few answers...


----------



## lifelesspoet (Dec 16, 2007)

2 cans of budweiser select and a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

indigosky said:


> That's weird, because that is exactly the same thing I was going to say. Hope it wasn't the same one. This one was in western Mass.
> 
> Who throws a dildo out a moving car window? Or do you set it on top of the car and drive off forgetting it's there? So many questions, so few answers...


Well if it was, it was on quite a journey before it fell out of favor again and was ditched on the roadside in Colorado.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

A handgun laying in the side of the road off 94 in Chicago. Also found a washer on the road near home.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

A whole Red Tailed Sucker (fish), miles from water with no apparent wounds to explain it - originally I figured it was dropped by a bald eagle or something but I couldn't see any claw marks...
Also once found a 400mm Nikon Zoom lens that my friends encouraged me to turn in at the nearest RCMP station. I checked back 2 weeks later to see if anyone claimed it and they had no record of me bringing it in:madmax:


----------



## striegel (Dec 24, 2007)

Cell phone, still powered on. I turned it in at the police station which was on my way home.
Complete wrapped bundle of mechanic's rags, freshly laundered.


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know if this counts because he was laying in the road but...

I was riding to work two weeks ago around 0550 on a Friday mourning. I look over and see a borderline junkie (he still had some nice/clean clothes) sitting on the sidewalk eating one of those huge turkey legs. You know, the kind that's almost 2 feet wide. I was going to stop and ask him where he got it but I didn't want to interrupt his meal. 

Anyway, I know he probably got it from some dumpster but I don't know where they serve giant turkey legs in East Baltimore anyway.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I counted this morning...4 dead deer and one dead cat with at least a leg or some other appendage in the bike lane on my commute currently...that's just on one side of the road.


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

Driving to my grandma's house one Easter Sunday. There was a dead jackrabbit on the side of the road, and someone had place an easter basket full of plastic eggs next to it.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Riding home yesterday after the first serious rain we've had, I passed a dead deer (new in the last day) and a medium sized frog laying on its back thrashing wildly trying to get back on its front. I would have stopped to help but traffic was heavy and the shoulder was narrow.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

GeeTeeOhh said:


> Driving to my grandma's house one Easter Sunday. There was a dead jackrabbit on the side of the road, and someone had place an easter basket full of plastic eggs next to it.


That is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## dahoos (Mar 13, 2004)

*A bird...*

let me rephrase that. A bird after it flew down from a tree and directly into my front wheel.
Smack! Smack! Smack! then it got ejected to the side of the road.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

Found a Garmin 60CS last summer sitting in the grass. It powered up and works fine, the guy who had it just put his initials on the home screen with no contact info. It was on a military base so I advertised it in an all-hands email but nobody claimed it. It's sitting in a drawer, unused.

Three years ago I found a new Benchmade high-speed, low drag police/govt black 'automatic' (ie switchblade) knife on the road in Encinitas. Prolly fell out of a knife holster that a moto-cop or Harley rider had on when he hit a bump. Had a few scratches on the handle where it hit the ground, but had never even been sharpened, it was new. It's sitting in a drawer, unused.

Hey Indigosky Dave, what's happenin'? I'm commuting on the Chester with a Rohloff now...Rod


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

2xPneu said:


> . It's sitting in a drawer, unused.... It's sitting in a drawer, unused.


I'll free up some space in your drawer, and I'll cover shipping. :thumbsup:

That post reminded me that I also found a gerber brand leatherman-like tool a few years ago. It's sitting in a backpack, regularly used.


----------



## dethstar (Nov 6, 2006)

I pass a wood recycling yard and one morning someone had set it on fire so i passed a 50 foot high bonfire.

Also an abandoned caravan with an antique tv and chair outside, like someone got bored of reality tv and ran off, looks a bit horror movie esque.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hookers honing their craft on Manhattans west side highway.(not nearly as sexy as you imagine)


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Yesterday I saw what looked like a human kidney. It was awkward until I saw what looked like a dead wild pig/dog in the middle of the highway with its guts all over the place.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> Hookers honing their craft on Manhattans west side highway*.(not nearly as sexy as you imagine)*




Says you...


----------



## luckybastard (Sep 29, 2006)

indigosky said:


> Who throws a dildo out a moving car window?


Your Mom?

j/k couldn't resist...


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

GeeTeeOhh said:


> Driving to my grandma's house one Easter Sunday. There was a dead jackrabbit on the side of the road, and someone had place an easter basket full of plastic eggs next to it.


You mean like this...?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Me, after I took a rain-slick corner too fast on my way home last spring. Tore a hole in the shoulder of my rain jacket, too!


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

Every spring on my commute there is a row of trees I pass where a group of starlings love to nest. Every time I come by, they dive bomb me for a good 100 yards or so. Probably protective of their nests/younglings, but it's really annoying! I think the blinking lights on the back of my bike don't help the situation.

But this morning was strange. I was on a little paved bike trail that follows close to the freeway, and I saw a Walmart shopping cart on the side of the trail. I ride this trail nearly every day on my way to work, and this is the first time I've seen it. So I thought, "strange, a walmart shopping cart, no where near a walmart." Ok, there is a walmart somewhat close by, but not near close enough for this little guy to have wandered off on his own. 

So I thought that was strange, but on the last stretch of my ride, I was on a different bike path, even FARTHER from a Walmart, and what do I see? ANOTHER Walmart shopping cart. Ok, I go from seeing NO Walmart shopping carts, so TWO shopping carts in one day.

Strangest thing I've seen. I'm beginning to think it was the same cart, and he was following me.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I see lots of wildlife and livestock on my usual rides, mostly rabbits and cows. The most amusing the other day was an armadillo. It as rather unconcerned about my presence, possibly because it did not see me due to their poor vision. I stopped and watched it for a few seconds. As I rode off, I suddenly remembered that I was wearing my t-shirt with an armadillo on it.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I see broken cell phones all the time, always makes me laugh thinking about the drivers who lost them driving and talking at the same time.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 27, 2008)

paqman said:


> Every spring on my commute there is a row of trees I pass where a group of starlings love to nest. Every time I come by, they dive bomb me for a good 100 yards or so. Probably protective of their nests/younglings, but it's really annoying! I think the blinking lights on the back of my bike don't help the situation.
> 
> But this morning was strange. I was on a little paved bike trail that follows close to the freeway, and I saw a Walmart shopping cart on the side of the trail. I ride this trail nearly every day on my way to work, and this is the first time I've seen it. So I thought, "strange, a walmart shopping cart, no where near a walmart." Ok, there is a walmart somewhat close by, but not near close enough for this little guy to have wandered off on his own.
> 
> ...


I live in a fairly crappy area, and its not uncommon to see shopping carts around my apartment complex. Actually I can think of 2 offhand that I could go outside and see right now. Some people who can't afford cars use them to get groceries from the store to their house, then they just dump them wherever they feel like it. I know it would suck to have to figure out how to get your food home, but they could at least have the courtesy to take back the cart they 'borrowed' instead of basically stealing it then ditching it on the side of the spillway, or wherever..

That said, the strangest thing I have seen from the side of the road wasn't actually something I found, it was a guy i know. He found a 24 inch replica indiana jones sword/knife collector item. It was really torn up and part of the handle was missing, but its still a damn cool item.

http://www.brianstoys.com/store/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=IMKHYBERBOWIEKNIFE


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

Whirl said:


> I live in a fairly crappy area, and its not uncommon to see shopping carts around my apartment complex. Actually I can think of 2 offhand that I could go outside and see right now. Some people who can't afford cars use them to get groceries from the store to their house, then they just dump them wherever they feel like it. I know it would suck to have to figure out how to get your food home, but they could at least have the courtesy to take back the cart they 'borrowed' instead of basically stealing it then ditching it on the side of the spillway, or wherever..


True, I can totally see the usefulness of doing that, but yes, as you say, park it somewhere you can use it again, or return it back to the store next time you're there! But I wasn't really complaining, really just amazed that I saw TWO walmart carts in weird places, in one day.

But actually, I saw another weird thing this morning. I saw an old dude walking backwards across a bridge. I was crossing over the freeway on a bridge, it had sidewalks with barriers, and it's a narrow bridge, so I was going to take the sidewalk across. Well, I saw this dude walking on it, and his was back to me, and I thought, man, he's on the wrong side of the road. So I crossed over to the other side of the bridge and went across on the left side. As I passed him, I realized he was walking TOWARDS me, not away from me. He had reflective belt on, so he was probably just exercising. I guess some people do that. (walk backwards for exercise I mean. Works different muscles or something?)

So I guess he was on the correct side of the road? He was on the right side of the road, but walking backwards, so was he really walking on the left side? I'm confused.


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

I live in Las Vegas, so I'm not sure what to consider unusual anymore  The other day I found a 29'er ritchey cross tire on the side of a very busy road. Was kind of surprised to see it there. Found a wallet once. Seen a few dead animals. Lots of other stuff lying around, some which I wouldn't want to mention.:eekster: 
But the best thing I've ever had to dodge was a drunk stumbling all over the place. Hope he got home ok.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

paqman said:


> But actually, I saw another weird thing this morning. I saw an old dude walking backwards across a bridge. I was crossing over the freeway on a bridge, it had sidewalks with barriers, and it's a narrow bridge, so I was going to take the sidewalk across. Well, I saw this dude walking on it, and his was back to me, and I thought, man, he's on the wrong side of the road. So I crossed over to the other side of the bridge and went across on the left side. As I passed him, I realized he was walking TOWARDS me, not away from me. He had reflective belt on, so he was probably just exercising. I guess some people do that. (walk backwards for exercise I mean. Works different muscles or something?)
> 
> So I guess he was on the correct side of the road? He was on the right side of the road, but walking backwards, so was he really walking on the left side? I'm confused.


Dude. Your commute is a w e s o m e. :lol:


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> Dude. Your commute is a w e s o m e. :lol:


It might be a little more awesome if there were a few dirt trails involved, but on the weirdness scale, I guess it's pretty awesome!


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

i once say a guy taking pics of a person, a stack of people, and a melted 18 wheeler


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

A missing pet poster, a family lost 2 pet chickens.
Few days later some genious nailed a KFC bucket on the phone pole.


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

mullet dew said:


> A missing pet poster, a family lost 2 pet chickens.
> Few days later some genious nailed a KFC bucket on the phone pole.


ROFL Thanks for making my morning


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

One day I was riding on a country road surrounded by corn fields and found a wallet laying there. It only had the drivers licence and a welfare card in it along with some high school type pictures of some dudes.

I looked up the address on my iPhone and swung my the address on the licence. tirned out to be a sketchy trailer park and I swear my bike cost more than some of the homes there. I asked the the neighbor if they person was around I found their wallet and they asked me if I was a cop (yea a cop on a Cannondale Rush wearing Lycra, where do people come up with this stuff?)

I returned home and turned in the wallet at the police station.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

ah, I love this thread. 

First time I've ever actually laughed reading anything on the Internet.

But, for me.... let's see...

I found an ancient three-speed sitting in a shopping cart, along with several 2-liter bottles of food Lion orange soda.

Yes, of course I took the soda, it was unopened. Nasty sh*t though, it was all...... warm.

I also found a grisly old vet type SKIPPING down the street walking either an obese rat or a chihuahua. 

Sh*t goes down.


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

rabidweasel999 said:


> ah, I love this thread.
> 
> First time I've ever actually laughed reading anything on the Internet.
> 
> ...


What, you didn't take the three speed? Those things are sweet. I had some friends that used to love doing all sorts of weird things to old three speeds. One guy cut the rear triangle, put hinges on the bottom and a couple of sticks with elastomers on the top, then took an extra fork from another and used bars and elastomers to fit between the two and, voila, a FS three speed. Too bad the frame broke when he tried to jump it


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Eh..... I was on my bike and didn't feel like walking home.

Also, it could have belonged to someone who needed it. Besides, I've got a mint '84 Trek to mess with at home!


----------



## kwolicki (Oct 3, 2007)

thus far no one has seen(or at least commented about ) anyone or anything laying in the road. Several varieties of items lying in the road, however.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I found a latch that holds the lid onto a massive vat of molten aluminum as it's trucked from our Kaiser Aluminum plant to... wherever they take vats of molten aluminum. It was still quite hot. I stuffed it into my pannier (it was like 20-30 pounds) and hauled it up the road to the Kaiser plant to turn it in to the gatekeeper.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Grammar nazi. 

Or in this case, spelling nazi.:nono: 

I will be sure to report on any chickens I see depositing eggs along my route. Thank you for your attentiveness on this matter.


----------



## Giddyup Buddy (Mar 30, 2008)

I guess everybody encounters road kill on a regular basis, but I just moved to Florida a year ago so I've had a couple surprises. 

First, I saw a dead alligator on my way home, but it was only about 18" long. Then, about two weeks ago when I was riding to work in the morning (still dark), there was a dead wild boar taking up the entire bike lane. He was probably 150 pounds and I didn't see him till I was about 20' away. I've never seen a wild boar alive so I thought that was pretty crazy.


----------



## kwolicki (Oct 3, 2007)

no more "boaring" stories please! 18" alligator should have made for some good authentic chain stay guards (it really is not much more than a lizard, if you can discount the size)!!


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

i made a random stop along the road. looked down to see what appeared to be an oblong, very psychedelic rock. wrong. it was a pipe. :thumbsup: i picked it up and the bowl was even packed nice and tight. we went home together and have been together ever since.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Me.

3 days ago, after an endo that resulted in a broken R c-bone. No more details...hurts to think about.

Surgery is day after tomorrow.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

bigpedaler said:


> Me.
> 
> 3 days ago, after an endo that resulted in a broken R c-bone. No more details...hurts to think about.
> 
> Surgery is day after tomorrow.


Dude! That sucks. I hope the surgery goes well and that you are back on the bike soon.

PS: I hear pain meds go well with microbrews.


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

Hope you heal up soon, BigPedaler

So I had to add a new one. The other day I was riding in a bike lane and a guy on the sidewalk had his dog (a beagle, I think) off the leash on the sidewalk. So technically it wasn't laying "in" the road...until it ran out right in front of me last minute and I couldn't stop and ran over it. I turned around to see it was ok, then went on. Hopefully I'll never see another one of those in the road. Thank goodness I was on my MTB


----------



## kwolicki (Oct 3, 2007)

so now is your mtb all covered in "beaglejuice"?


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

kwolicki said:


> so now is your mtb all covered in "beaglejuice"?


Terrible! You better watch out, I hear tell the admins cruise these forums looking for the punny and bad jokes, then search the pictures of those so posting to use for the photo caption contest. Karma, baby, karma


----------



## win brooks (Dec 11, 2007)

I once found a hypadermic syringe with needle labled insulin on the shoulder and within a minute i saw a hawk swoop down and carry off a mouse


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

.....


----------



## gkmeador (Sep 11, 2008)

octuplet mash potatoes moin


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm lovin' this thread! I once encountered a snake that had just swallowed something....very large. His body was like a coke bottle, and he was just _lying _there. He didn't even try to move as I passed. I think whatever he'd swallowed whole was giving him massive indigestion.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Doggity said:


> I'm lovin' this thread! I once encountered a snake that had just swallowed something....very large. His body was like a coke bottle, and he was just _lying _there. He didn't even try to move as I passed. I think whatever he'd swallowed whole was giving him massive indigestion.


They usually can't move much after swallowing something that large. I recently saw some footage on TV (Discovery Channel?) where a snake swallowed like a whole deer or something. Some picnicers crossed it's path and scared it into up-chucking the deer so it could get away!


----------



## Jvan_wert (Apr 8, 2007)

Here in Guam road kill is not that unusual on the roads. after it rains the roads are covered with squashed cain toads. On occasion I've seen them stacked two high. Yeah the were doin' the nasty in the road when meeting an untimely death. The most unusual thing was that one day I rode past a stack of flat cain toads three high.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Just sat through a 50 minute film on those little b*stards.


----------



## evilbetty (Mar 30, 2007)

*my top two*

not in any order,
A guy walking at 5:00am with a yellow backpack and running shoes, thats it!

a homeless man on a park bench, underneth his sleeping bag, chopping his morning wood.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I live in the woods/mountains, so I've seen your typical dead things: 

Deer
Cats
Raccoons
Skunks
Deer
Squirrels
Rabbits
Deer
Snakes
Fox
Coyotes

Currently on my commute (as of this morning) I go past 4 dead deer, one dead skunk, and one dead cat. The other day before the time changed (On Halloween  ) I hit the dead cat because it was dark and I was one barn off...I know he's half way in the bike lane, half way on the white line, and right in front of the 2nd barn at that ranch just before you get to town....somehow I flew by the first barn without realizing it and THUMPTHUMP. I think I need new batteries in my headlight. 

But currently, there is a strange new addition to the dead animal list that I haven't seen before... a dead MARMOT. They are very scarce around here...I've only seen 2 or 3 ever, but there's a dead one that I'll pass on my way home for a while. Kind of cool and fuzzy.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Jvan_wert said:


> Here in Guam road kill is not that unusual on the roads. after it rains the roads are covered with squashed cain toads. On occasion I've seen them stacked two high. Yeah the were doin' the nasty in the road when meeting an untimely death. The most unusual thing was that one day I rode past a stack of flat cain toads three high.


I have a friend who lived in Guam for a year. She used to tell me all the suicidal animal stories, like the brown tree snakes that are constantly throwing themselves on the electrical lines, or the birds that fly down and land on the street directly in the path of your moving vehicle. Those toads would sit in the middle of the street and when they wouldn't move she would try to roll over them with them between the wheel. They would wait until her car was over them to jump up and hit the underside. >_<


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

*Sow*

The oddest thing I have ever seen was a huge sow (female pig) , laying in the ditch. It was all bloated and looked like it would explode of you hit it with a rock. 
I also found an unopened package of Hershey's Chocolate bars. That was a treat!


----------



## Captain Hypocrisy (Jul 19, 2006)

I found an empty wallet this summer, it's now in my back pocket but still doesn't have any cash in it. I also I found a red knit hat frozen into the street last winter. It is now on my head and no longer frozen.

I've also found at least a couple bags of handrolling tobacco, a few full beer cans, and a 3-way hex key.


----------



## Helmsdini (Oct 23, 2008)

Went to the store yesterday and riding on the shoulder of a very desolate section of highway I rolled passed a used hypodermic needle laying on the side of the road. Glad I didnt hit it with my tire. Still had some sort of residue in it, I cant imagine someone just driving down the road and shooting up but apparently it happens.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Dead squirrel this morning. Dark and rainy out and it was the same color as the pavement, so I almost hit it again. O_O

Weirdest thing I've seen while walking on the shoulder of Hwy 5 in Oregon after my car broke down; several covers from she-male porn videos. Must have blown out of someone's car window?


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

*It wasn't me, but I know a guy...*

My buddy is rollerblading to work [hyuk! ] on the MUP and sees something up ahead. It's big and it's not moving. He wasn't sure how to get around it, as it stretched all the way across the path. He decided to jump it, and just as he's clearing it, it made a noise.

"MLLAWWWW!!!"

It was a stoned/drunk dude stretched out across the path, wrapped in a dirty blanket.  Even better, there were two more about 100m further along. :eekster:


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

Back in '95 I took off from work at noon one day. As I approached our nieghborhood on a 40 mph four lane in the bay area, I saw my 12yr old daughter and her best friend laying across both lanes playin' chicken with the semi trucks.

Therapy anyone?


----------



## MTT (Nov 3, 2006)

Well it wasn't laying in the road, but I thought I would toss this in. I was riding out in the driving rain at about 10pm, dead of winter, with my commuter light on when I noticed a huge owl flying just above my head (maybe 10 feet?). He followed me for about a mile. I think he was hoping I would spook a mouse or rat on the trail. In all the years of riding it only happened one night .................MTT


----------



## crnkygrl (Jan 19, 2007)

*skunk beats squirrel for sure*



Tweezak said:


> I remember a similar experience with a skunk that was near where I picked blueberries as a kid. The combination of decomposing carrion coupled with skunk odor was overwhelming and would cause me to gag instantly. I had to hold my breath well in advance of reaching the carcass and ride past as fast as I could still holding my breath until I was well beyond it. Great lung training, I guess...but good lord what a stench.


I had a similar experience with a squirrel. It was on a steep climb on a busy road, so I was always riding pretty slow, really close to it and breathing heavy when I passed it.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I've seen some pretty great stuff, mostly wildlife. 

1. A snake with the rear legs and tail of a mouse sticking out of its mouth.

2. Numerous blue herons.

3. A buck deer in velvet that decided to stot along in front of me for about 1/4 mile.

4. An ermine.

5. One morning as I was rolling up to work, there were fire trucks and cops all over the place across the street. As I rode by I see them all standing around a tree outside a Fazolis. Up in the tree was a black bear! It ended up climbing down, running over to the Circuit City, crashing through the front window, tried to get in further, turned around and left.

6. Last, but not least, probably the coolest thing I saw on the way to work was early in the morning on January 4th, 2007. I was riding to work in the dark, when I happened to look to the west and see a huge fireball breaking up in the sky. It ended up being a Russian SL4 rocket. While it wasn't lying in the road, it was wicked sweet none the less.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

This thread`s been on here for a long time and I kept resisting the temptation to post the first answer that came to mind for me. Well, may as well spit it out:
It`s been years since the last time I was lying in the road and if I hadn`t quit drinking (and quit laying in the road) I probably would never have gotten back into bicycling. Besides the long time frame involved, I was usually (or always) WAY beyond remembering what I might have seen while I was lying there. So my best answer would have to be "Weirdest thing I`ve ever seen lying in the road? Hell if I know".


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

I saw a dude laying face down in the middle of a deserted intersection. He was unconscious, and after a minute or so an ambulance came and took him away. I don't know what happened to him.

Last summer I saw a frozen fish truck lose it at the end of a steep grade and dump fish all over someones back yard (about 200 yards from where the unconscious dude was).


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I was 'bombing' down a very steep hill in the dark after a late-night lab session in university. I saw a strange football-sized package lying in the middle of the road so I stopped to see what it was. A few seconds after I stopped it exploded! Must have been someones home-made bomb. It was big enough to set off car-alarms and scramble the fire dept. Luckily I was far enough away. If it had detonated as I rode past it would have been ugly. never did see the little bastards who put it there.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

indigosky said:


> That's weird, because that is exactly the same thing I was going to say. Hope it wasn't the same one. This one was in western Mass.
> 
> Who throws a dildo out a moving car window? Or do you set it on top of the car and drive off forgetting it's there? So many questions, so few answers...


lol


----------

